# Bloat or labor



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

this is our Nigerian cross 3yr old doe. I will start by saying she has bloated befor but this time it’s a little off. She keeps raising her tail straight in the air, biting at her belly standing with her head against the wall, trying to stay away from everyone, walking around with all her hair up, and will lay down like she is in labor. Pawing and lifting her legs apart as she is in discomfort. She is an escape artist so unlike our other we could not put a day bred on her

How do you tell the difference between bloat and possible labor? Right now she is just standing here staring at me. I did give her some probios. Is it safe to put some oil in her if i am wrong and she is in labor


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

This is the only picture I could get her back and with me being by myself she’s a wild one. She’s not bagged up but is a little squishy she hasn’t had a live kid before she had a stillborn last year that we had to pull


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She doesn't look ready to kid yet to me. What is her due date?

Is her left side feeling hard? Does she have normal rumen noises? You can massage her left size to help her dispel gas.

I think you did right giving her the probios. Now try offering her baking soda or a couple of Tums instead.

I may be wrong, but I believe oil is for frothy bloat...


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

groovyoldlady said:


> She doesn't look ready to kid yet to me. What is her due date?
> 
> Is her left side feeling hard? Does she have normal rumen noises? You can massage her left size to help her dispel gas.
> 
> ...


After the still born last year I would be happy if she never kidded again. We do not know a due date and she escapes all attempts to contain her in fencing and roams the property freely (she was born here). I have been massaging for her. I will get some baking soda in her. I have been monitoring her to check her status.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

She really doesn’t look ready to kid yet, but I’ve been wrong before. 
In the case of bloat, usually their left/rumen side is higher than their back. She looks full, but not bloated.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Anything given for bloat won’t hurt anything if she happens to be in labor.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

She seems to be doing fine after the probios, baking soda, and she really enjoyed the massage lol. I think she had a tummy ache


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Tbs4life2000 said:


> She seems to be doing fine after the probios, baking soda, and she really enjoyed the massage lol. I think she had a tummy ache


 So glad she's feeling better!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Tamara Birdsall (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Tamara Birdsall (Dec 14, 2017)

Does she look close to kidding?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

@Tamara Birdsall , can you post your own individual thread so that you'll get more attention? It does sound like she is close, but you never know with goats. *sigh*


----------



## Tamara Birdsall (Dec 14, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> @Tamara Birdsall , can you post your own individual thread so that you'll get more attention? It does sound like she is close, but you never know with goats. *sigh*


Sorry I'm new and I figured out how and did. Sorry and thanks


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Tbs4life2000 said:


> this is our Nigerian cross 3yr old doe. I will start by saying she has bloated befor but this time it's a little off. She keeps raising her tail straight in the air, biting at her belly standing with her head against the wall, trying to stay away from everyone, walking around with all her hair up, and will lay down like she is in labor. Pawing and lifting her legs apart as she is in discomfort. She is an escape artist so unlike our other we could not put a day bred on her
> 
> How do you tell the difference between bloat and possible labor? Right now she is just standing here staring at me. I did give her some probios. Is it safe to put some oil in her if i am wrong and she is in labor


Did this doe kid successfully? I hope!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------

